# Can I install a plow?



## dnewf (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi everyone , I have a 2005 f150xlt crewcab with 5.5 ft box with a 3750 FGAWR. I was wondering can I install a plow for my home driveway use only. I wanted something that i didn't have to get out and move manualy. Something with hydros.Do I need to beef up the front end springs. This is a very inpressive site. Thank you...


----------



## dnewf (Nov 6, 2011)

Forgot to mention that the truck has a tow package and tranny cooler...


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Most manufacture's sites have a match system, type in what you got and it will tell what plows are acceptable for your truck.


----------



## dnewf (Nov 6, 2011)

I was kinda leaning towards a fisher , but the site says homesteader for my truck. That plow is for suv's or s10's or ranger's. I'm sure i can put on a ht model. What would you recommend?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

dnewf;1421554 said:


> I was kinda leaning towards a fisher , but the site says homesteader for my truck. That plow is for suv's or s10's or ranger's. I'm sure i can put on a ht model. What would you recommend?


I know plenty of people that have Fisher HD and SD plows on half ton trucks. Just got to remember that some type of suspension mod will be needed to help carry the weight, you WILL be over weight and it will wear front end parts quicker. All this said, it may be difficult to find a dealer to install a plow not recommended for your truck.

I would say go with the HT if you want it.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Usually dealer support is a big factor when considering what & where you buy. That's where I would start...then go to the website of the manufacturer of your preferred plow. Click on dealer locator tab & find who's close to you. I like having at least 2 options in range, just in case I decide for whatever reason that I don't care for my original dealer who I purchased from ( I have this problem now). 

There should also be a specs tab where you can enter your vehicles info, which will then lead you to your plow options.

It also pays to shop around, because prices do vary. So do hours of operation...my new dealer is open 24 hrs when it's snowing. My old dealer has bankers hours & a mechanic whom I would never have service my truck.


----------



## treesnsnow (Aug 28, 2009)

I had a 2005 f150 ext cab 6.5 box and plowed my drive and my parents plus 7 resdiential and 2 commerical cilents everystorm with for 4 years with out a problem and did it with a sno way 7'6" mt series plow. only thing i did to the truck was put a leveling kit in it and i had to do the ball joints every other year. other then that it was fine


----------



## the_experience (Feb 28, 2007)

Extended cab versus crew cab amounts to a big weight difference. I might be hesitant.


----------



## treesnsnow (Aug 28, 2009)

yes you are correct in a crew cab putting more weight on the front axle it does by 320 lbs but he only wants to plow his driveway what i am saying is i plowed a total of 9 lots for 4 years every storm and the only front end issue i had was ball joints. if you are worried about too much weight on your ront axle play with ballast but make sure you dont exceed your gvw ofthe truck. also i would reccomend not hooking the plow up and leaving it hooked up for thr whole winter. if you know you have a week of no snow coming take it off at the same time you know its going to snow for the next 4 days keave it on, a half ton truck is able to plow it just takes a little for thinking ahead thats all here is a guy near by who uses 3or 4 97-03 style f150s and he lows a whole bunch of lots all have 8' fishers on them


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Buy a decent plow. Even when you say it's just for your drive, it can escalate. Your family and friends know you have a plow. Big storm, Hey come over and do my drive. A neighbor of them waves a $20. Do that drive. It really can be addictive after a while. Hah, I beat Mother Nature! _Where else can I plow?_


----------



## johnnysnok (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes you can plow with that truck, i have a 1999 F-150 with the same plow i bought 14 years ago before they were making specialty plows that are a little lighter. Stock front end and suspention. This plow has been on 2 F-150's, last year i even added wings which are another 60 to 70lbs.


----------



## dnewf (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks guys for all your help! I think this week i will have a look at the ht by Fisher...


----------

